# Bester einstieg in SQL und Datenbanken



## andreas2602 (19. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich will und muss (arbeit) mich die nächste Zeit mit Datenbanken (SQL eventuell Acess) beschäftigen. Wie steige ich da am besten ein. Gibt es irgend welche weiteren Foren? Gibt es gute Bücher (es gibt ja so viele aber taugen die alle was?) usw. 

Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben?


----------



## hpvw (19. Juli 2005)

Vor der Praxis steht die Theorie. Bei Datenbanken gilt das insbesondere, wenn Du diese für gewerbliche Zwecke erstellst.
Du solltest Dich also mit dem Modell der relationalen Datenbanken beschäftigen und die Grundlagen des Datenbankdesign, insbesondere der Normalisierung verstehen.

Dann kannst Du Dich mit der konkreten Syntax (SQL) befassen und Dir ein geeignetes Datenbanksystem für Dein Vorhaben aussuchen, dessen Handbuch Du studierst.

Ein paar Links zu Datenbankdesign und den Grundlagen des Relationenmodell:
Datenbanksysteme von Markus Moschner
Relationale Datenbanken, Eine Einführung von  Andreas Kelz

Gruß hpvw


----------

